# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Uudet bussit 2014

## kuukanko

Paunu on tilannut linjan 16 1.7.2014 alkavaan liikenteeseen 9 Volvo 8908LE -teliä ja 3 VDL Citea LLE-120:aa.

TKL:n ensi vuoden talousarviossa on varauduttu 9 uuden bussin hankintaan.

----------


## Rester

Hienoa, että saadaan Tampereellekin "tavallisten" dieselkäyttöisten bussien puolellekin jotain muutakin kuin Volvoa tai Scaniaa. Vaihtelu todellakin virkistää.  :Smile:

----------


## Precise

Hieno juttu, pisteet molemmille! Löytyykö linkkejä autoesitteisiin/-arvosteluihin tai hankintailmoituksiin? Missä vaiheessa paunulaisten tilaus on?

----------


## bussifriikki

En jotenkin pysty kuvittelemaan Tampereen värien toimivan Citean keulassa. Tosin, samaa mieltä olin Citywidestä ja tulos on tyylikäs.

----------


## anttipng

> TKL:n ensi vuoden talousarviossa on varauduttu 9 uuden bussin hankintaan.


Onko näistä mitään uutta tietoa? Onko tietoa mikä on uuden bussin toimitusaika noin arvoilta?

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko näistä mitään uutta tietoa? Onko tietoa mikä on uuden bussin toimitusaika noin arvoilta?


Tarjouskilpailu näyttää olevan käynnissä: hankintailmoitus. Itse tarjouspyyntöä ei ole netissä, vaan ne pitää tilata sähköpostitse.

Bussien toimitusajat vaihtelevat paljon tehtaiden ruuhkien mukaan. Jos tehtaalla on tyhjää, voi uuden bussin saada kolmessakin kuukaudessa. Usein tilauskirjat on kuitenkin täynnä n. puoleksi vuodeksi eteenpäin. Esim. Volvo 8900:n toimitusaika tällä hetkellä on n. 9 kk tilauksesta.

----------


## kuukanko

Tilasin tarjouspyynnön TKL:ltä.

Oleellista siinä on:
hankittavat bussit on 3-akselisiavuoden 2014 bussien viimeinen sallittu toimituspäivä on 4.12.2014hankinta tehdään lähtökohtaisesti kahdelta eri valmistajalta niin, että kokonaistaloudellisesti edullisimmilta tilataan vuonna 2014 3 - 6 bussia ja kokonaistaloudellisesti toiseksi edullisimmalta 2 - 4 bussia. Jos kuitenkin parhaimman ja toisiksi parhaimman tarjouksen ero on yli 25 pistettä, hankitaan kaikki bussit parhaaltavuoden 2015 optiobussit (0 - 12 kpl) voidaan hankkia kummalta tahansa valitulta toimittajalta, kun vuoden 2014 busseista on saatu käyttökokemuksia (tai TKL voi kilpailuttaa vuoden 2015 bussihankinnan erikseen)

----------


## kuukanko

TKL:n johtokunnan ensi viikon esityslistan mukaan TKL:n toimitusjohtaja on tehnyt 31.1.2014 hankintapäätöksen uusista linja-autoista. Scania Suomi on kuitenkin tehnyt oikaisuvaatimuksen hankinnasta, mikä käsitellään tuossa kokouksessa.

Pöytäkirjanote asiasta lähetetään Scania Suomi Oy:n lisäksi Volvo Finland Oy:lle ja Solaris Bus & Coach S.A:lle. Kun kerran Scanian on pitänyt valittaa, niin olisiko voittajat sitten Volvo ja Solaris?

----------


## Precise

Onko tietoa, milloin Paunu vastaanottaa uusia Volvoja ja VDL:ää? Tilauksesta on kulunut puoli vuotta.

----------


## kuukanko

Tampereen väreissä oleva Volvo 8900LE -teli rantautui juuri Tallink Starista Suomen maaperälle Helsingin Länsisatamassa. Teippejä ei vielä ollut.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tampereen väreissä oleva Volvo 8900LE -teli rantautui juuri Tallink Starista Suomen maaperälle Helsingin Länsisatamassa. Teippejä ei vielä ollut.


Ja kuvia tuosta bussista:

 

Pahoittelut utuisuudesta - olin juuri testaamassa kameran dioraama-moodia, kun Volvo osui silmään.

----------


## Precise

Kyseessähän on ilmeisesti nimenomaan tulevan ykköslinjan ajokki?

Mistä päin nuo kuvat ovat?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Mistä päin nuo kuvat ovat?


Helsingistä Metsäläntieltä kuvattu, bussi Tampereen moottoritiellä.

----------


## Eppu

Tänään kun matkasin aamulla Helsinkiin olin vilaukselta näkevinäni Kaivokselassa ainakin 2 kpl Tampereen värisiä busseja pihan eteläpäädyssä. Tarkemmin en rekisteröinyt, mutta värit olivat mielestäni selkeästi tutut sinivalkoiset.

----------


## Samppa

> Helsingistä Metsäläntieltä kuvattu, bussi Tampereen moottoritiellä.


Bussi näyttää olevan Hämeenlinnan väylällä, joka ei ole tuossa kohtaa moottoritietä.

----------


## Nak

> Bussi näyttää olevan Hämeenlinnan väylällä, joka ei ole tuossa kohtaa moottoritietä.


Onko pilkut nyt varmasti riittävän teräväksi viilatut?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Bussi näyttää olevan Hämeenlinnan väylällä, joka ei ole tuossa kohtaa moottoritietä.


No niinhän se on. Kiitos.

----------


## Samppa

> Onko pilkut nyt varmasti riittävän teräväksi viilatut?


Olen pahoillani, jos ärsytin sinua. Minulle asiassa on suuri ero, jos puhutaan Tampereen moottoritiestä tai Hämeenlinnan väylästä. On minulla varmasti muitakin vikoja  :Sad:

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko pilkut nyt varmasti riittävän teräväksi viilatut?


Ei selvästikään, koska Hämeenlinnanväylä on yhdyssana.

----------


## jtm

> Ja kuvia tuosta bussista:
> 
>  
> 
> Pahoittelut utuisuudesta - olin juuri testaamassa kameran dioraama-moodia, kun Volvo osui silmään.


Milläs penkeillä nuo Paunun telivolvot ovat? Onko jollain tietoa? Entä VDL:ät?

----------


## Rebiaf

En tiedä, mutta haluan veikata, että volvoissa on pehmustetut ja korkeaselkänojaiset kielin penkit volvon logoilla ja Paunun kangaskuosilla. Kuvissa näyttäisi nimittäin siltä, että ainakaan peltikuppeja sieltä ei löydy. Selkänojat näyttää korkeilta ja paksuilta. Sääli sinänsä. Noin "isolle" linjalle ainoa oikea valinta olisi peltikupit ilman verhoiluja ja jos mahdollista, niin ikkunoiden listat teräksestä ja ikkunoiden suojaksi pleksit, jotka on helppo vaihtaa kun naarmuja on riittävästi.

----------


## Precise

Missä autot yleensäkin ovat tällä hetkellä? Vantaalla vai onko jo luovutettu Nekalan varikolle?

----------


## Nak

> Missä autot yleensäkin ovat tällä hetkellä? Vantaalla vai onko jo luovutettu Nekalan varikolle?


Kaivokselassa oli useita tkl-värisiä Volvoja. Penkit oli pusseissa, joten en nähnyt mallia.

----------


## bassman

tkl-väri = JoLi-väri

----------


## bussifriikki

> Kaivokselassa oli useita tkl-värisiä Volvoja. Penkit oli pusseissa, joten en nähnyt mallia.

----------


## Precise

Onko sille jotain erityistä syytä, että autot ovat jääneet Helsinkiin? TKL:n autot on ajettu käsittääkseni aina suoraan laivalta Nekalaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> 


Onpa keula ruman näköinen, kun valkoista on noin paljon. TKL:n 8900LE:t ovat paljon tyylikkäämpiä. (Sama vika on Paunun 9700:issakin)

----------


## killerpop

> Onko sille jotain erityistä syytä, että autot ovat jääneet Helsinkiin? TKL:n autot on ajettu käsittääkseni aina suoraan laivalta Nekalaan.


Eikai noita kannata kilpiin laittaa ennen kesäkuuta ja mahtaisko Volvo Truck Centerillä Sarankulmassa olla edes tilaa?

----------


## Rebiaf

> Onpa keula ruman näköinen, kun valkoista on noin paljon. TKL:n 8900LE:t ovat paljon tyylikkäämpiä. (Sama vika on Paunun 9700:issakin)


Onhan näissä tyyliä enempi kuin TKL:n vastaavissa, nimittäin kiiltävät pölykapselit. Keulan valkoisuus vähenee kun siihen teipataan Paunu -logo.

----------


## J_J

> Onpa keula ruman näköinen, kun valkoista on noin paljon. TKL:n 8900LE:t ovat paljon tyylikkäämpiä. (Sama vika on Paunun 9700:issakin)


Onkohan näihin tehty kolmas vahinkovaunupaikka? Tai vaihdettu moottori, kenties verhoiltu penkitkin uudelleen?  :Very Happy:

----------


## vristo

> Tai vaihdettu moottori?


Kuvan autoissa näkyy iso syylari; siis "datsunin" kone (B8RLE).  :Wink:

----------


## Nak

> Kuvan autoissa näkyy iso syylari; siis "datsunin" kone (B8RLE).


Minä taas ymmärtäisin J_J:n viittaavan viestillään siihen, että nuo olisivat uudelleen koritettuja alustoja  :Wink:

----------


## J_J

> Minä taas ymmärtäisin J_J:n viittaavan viestillään siihen, että nuo olisivat uudelleen koritettuja alustoja


Juu. Ovat vanhoista Someron Linjan B10R -Volvoista purettua tekniikkaa varustettuna Proventian päästönhallinnalla. Teliakselistot on samanlaisten alustojen etuakseleita varustettuna kääntyvyyden rajoituksella.

Hankintahinta kuuleman mukaan liki puolet kokonaan uusien hinnasta per auto, vaikka käsityön osuus onkin huomattava.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Onpa keula ruman näköinen, kun valkoista on noin paljon. TKL:n 8900LE:t ovat paljon tyylikkäämpiä. (Sama vika on Paunun 9700:issakin)


Olen kuukankon kanssa samaa mieltä. Bussi olisi huomattavasti tyylikkäämpi, jos Volvon logon alue olisi tumma. 
Logon ja tuulilasin välinen alue tosin näyttää paremmalta valkoisena kuin mustana, niin kuin HSL-alueella on. 

TKL:lläkin on kahta eri värimallia:

----------


## jtm

Onneksi JJ:llä on hyvä hurtti huumori!  :Razz:

----------


## Rebiaf

Sarankulmassa Tampereen Volvon pihassa on viisi Paunulle tulossa olevaa 8900 teliä. Penkit samanlaiset Kielit kuin TKL:n vastaavissa, Paunun kangaskuosilla. Matkustamo on väreiltään 8700 malleista tuttua tyyliä. Vihreät tangot ja violettia katossa. Kuljettajalle ei ole turvapleksiä ja olen siitä tyytyväinen.

----------


## Precise

Harmi, että Paunu päätyi tällaiseen väritysratkaisuun. Erityisesti se vihreä on mielestäni tunkkainen ja sopii huonosti yhteen sinänsä OK:n violetin kanssa. Hyvä penkkivalinta, vaikka niidenkään verhoilu ei istu muotoilusilmääni.

Turvaohjaamo on vähän kaksijakoinen juttu. Luulisi sen tuovan mielenrauhaa paljoltikin viikonloppuisin, mutta ainakin TKL:llä ne ovat keskiovien jälkeen pahimpia rämisijöitä autossa.

----------


## Karosa

> Kuljettajalle ei ole turvapleksiä ja olen siitä tyytyväinen.


Eikö se ole vaatimus uusissa autoissa Tampereellakin nykyisin?

----------


## Rester

> Eikö se ole vaatimus uusissa autoissa Tampereellakin nykyisin?


Ei ole pakollinen, ainakaan vielä, TKL on vain päätynyt kokeilemaan noita autoissaan. Tosin itse olen tuohon tykästynyt. Talvella kivasti ehkäisee etuovesta tulevaa vetoa, kesällä ei kaikki kuuma "nöyhkä" hyppää silmille ovia aukoessa. Räminää voisi saada hillittyä vähän jykevämmällä pleksin kiinnityksellä tai sitten viimein korjaamalla Hämeenkatu (mitä ei kyllä tule todennäköisesti tapahtumaan).

----------


## Precise

> Ei ole pakollinen, ainakaan vielä, TKL on vain päätynyt kokeilemaan noita autoissaan. Tosin itse olen tuohon tykästynyt. Talvella kivasti ehkäisee etuovesta tulevaa vetoa, kesällä ei kaikki kuuma "nöyhkä" hyppää silmille ovia aukoessa. Räminää voisi saada hillittyä vähän jykevämmällä pleksin kiinnityksellä tai sitten viimein korjaamalla Hämeenkatu (mitä ei kyllä tule todennäköisesti tapahtumaan).


Nimenomaan siitä ränksätyksestä olisi hyvä päästä eroon, eli tukevampaa kiinnitystä voisi kokeilla heti. Matkustajanäkökulmasta pleksillä ei ole paljoa merkitystä, kun keskustelu sujuu sen läpikin.

----------


## Nak

> Ei ole pakollinen, ainakaan vielä, TKL on vain päätynyt kokeilemaan noita autoissaan. Tosin itse olen tuohon tykästynyt. Talvella kivasti ehkäisee etuovesta tulevaa vetoa, kesällä ei kaikki kuuma "nöyhkä" hyppää silmille ovia aukoessa. Räminää voisi saada hillittyä vähän jykevämmällä pleksin kiinnityksellä tai sitten viimein korjaamalla Hämeenkatu (mitä ei kyllä tule todennäköisesti tapahtumaan).


Se kuljettajan ovi on Volvossa vain liian painava. Ja lasihan ei ole millään kiinni, se on vain pujotettu muovilistan sisään. 
Ovea olisi helppo keventää lyhentämällä sitä etummaista profiilia noin puoli metriä, jonka ansiosta suuri katve katoaisi, ja liimaamalla lasin alumiiniprofiiliin kiinni. Myös lasia voisi tällöin vähän pyöristää/madaltaa jolloin se kevenisi entisestään. Oven alareunaan tulisi myös lisätä ohut pellin käikäle jotta se kaikki kylmä viima ei tulisi sieltä alareunasta ohjaamoon.  :Wink: 

VDL:ssä on vähän tämänkaltainen turvalasi ja se on mielestäni hyvä ratkaisu. Ainoa jonka kanssa viihdyn ohjaamossa, ei tarvitse kuikkia tai kuunnella turhia kolinoita

Liukuovet saisi hiljaisemmaksi lisäämällä alareunaan kiilat lattiaan ja oven sisäreunaan. Sm5 junassa näin tämän ratkaisun ja jäin ihmettelemään miksi bussissa ei sitä ollut, kun kerran h58:n volvossa ovien heilumista seurailin..

----------


## Precise

Volvot ovat tosiaan Sarankulmassa teipittöminä. Ei suuria yllätyksiä: sähköovet, ei ovi/valvontakameroita, ei turvapleksiä, kolmas lastenvaunupaikka ja niin edelleen. Sisätilat eivät käyttäneet niin kamalilta kuin pelkäsin mutta TKL:n sisäväritys on etenkin 8900:ssa huomattavasti raikkaampi.

----------


## Rebiaf

> TKL:n sisäväritys on etenkin 8900:ssa huomattavasti raikkaampi.


Kylmän sinistä ja arjen harmaata. Ah, niin raikasta. No makunsa kullakin.

----------


## jtm

N. klo 11:10 Tamperetta kohti tuli vastaan Helsingin moottoritiellä keimolan kohdalla 2 kpl Volvo 8900Le pätkiä. Sisäväritys äkkiseltään katsottuna viittasi Länsilinhoihin.

----------


## Bussimies

Länskärin uusi Volvo8900LE -teli #102 sisältä Aamulehden videossa Länsilinjojen 75-vuotisjuhlamusikaalista. http://www.aamulehti.fi/Videot

Aamulehden painetussa versiossa torstaina 5.6. esiintyi myös samanlainen #105. Liukuovet näyttävät löytäneen tiensä Länsilinjoillekin. Pientä variaatiota tilaajavärityksessä näyttäisi keulan seutuvilla olevan Paunun ja TKL:n vastaaviin verrattuna.

----------


## Precise

> Länskärin uusi Volvo8900LE -teli #102 sisältä Aamulehden videossa Länsilinjojen 75-vuotisjuhlamusikaalista. http://www.aamulehti.fi/Videot
> 
> Aamulehden painetussa versiossa torstaina 5.6. esiintyi myös samanlainen #105. Liukuovet näyttävät löytäneen tiensä Länsilinjoillekin. Pientä variaatiota tilaajavärityksessä näyttäisi keulan seutuvilla olevan Paunun ja TKL:n vastaaviin verrattuna.


Ajeli tosiaan Hämeenkatua edestakaisin eilen 5.6. Autossa on sähköovien lisäksi näköjään turvaohjaamo.

Mitähän Paunun VDL-tilaukselle kuuluu?

----------


## Rester

> Aamulehden painetussa versiossa torstaina 5.6. esiintyi myös samanlainen #105. Liukuovet näyttävät löytäneen tiensä Länsilinjoillekin. Pientä variaatiota tilaajavärityksessä näyttäisi keulan seutuvilla olevan Paunun ja TKL:n vastaaviin verrattuna.


Tarkoittanet sähköovia?  :Wink:  Liukuovia kun voi olla painekäyttöisenä, mutta esim. TKL:n Solariksissa myös keskiovet aukeavat sisäänpäin, vaikka ovat sähköiset.

----------


## Rebiaf

> Mitähän Paunun VDL-tilaukselle kuuluu?


Henkilökunnalle on kerrottu vain, että ne tulevat syksyllä alkavaan liikenteeseen. Siis ehkä vasta elokuun ensimmäisellä viikolla.

----------


## Bussimies

> Tarkoittanet sähköovia?  Liukuovia kun voi olla painekäyttöisenä, mutta esim. TKL:n Solariksissa myös keskiovet aukeavat sisäänpäin, vaikka ovat sähköiset.


Tarkoitan liukuovia. Sähkökäyttöisiä sellaisia toki, kuten viimeaikoina on totuttu näkemään. Uudet liukuovet (Paunun viimeisten 2-aks. 8700:sten paineilmakäyttöisten jälkeen) taitavat nykyisin olla jo kaikki sähkökäyttöistä mallia.

Protestoin hiukan tuota pelkkää sähköovi -termin käyttöä - se kun ei kerro vielä mitään siitä ovatko ovet kääntöovia, vippiovia vai liukuovia. Myönnettäköön, että vaikkapa sähkökäyttöinen liukuovi tai sähkökäyttöinen kääntöovi on hieman pitkähkö termi  :Wink:

----------


## Precise

> Henkilökunnalle on kerrottu vain, että ne tulevat syksyllä alkavaan liikenteeseen. Siis ehkä vasta elokuun ensimmäisellä viikolla.


Osaatko sanoa, millaisella kalustovahvuudella Paunu lähtee ykköslinjan kesäliikennöintiin, eli millaisia autoja sinne on tulossa?

----------


## J_J

> Osaatko sanoa, millaisella kalustovahvuudella Paunu lähtee ykköslinjan kesäliikennöintiin, eli millaisia autoja sinne on tulossa?


Tietoa ei ole, mutta veikkaan, että Volvoja. Pääosin mallia 8900, mutta mahdollisesti myös mallia 8700...

Paunulle tulevissa Euro 6 -8900:ssa on siis sähköovet, etuovi sisään kääntyvänä ja muut liukumallina.

----------


## jopperi

Koskahan länsilinjojen volvo 8900:t tulee liikenteeseen ja mille linjoille?

----------


## J_J

> Autot kuluttavat polttoainetta yllättävän vähän, mutta se on myös kiihtyvyydestä pois.


Mitä siitä kiihtyvyydestä, mutta oikeasti toimivan ilmastoinnin ottaisin niihin mieluusti. Sekin lienee kuulopuheiden mukaan säädetty "polttoainetaloutta silmälläpitäen"  :Sad:

----------


## Rester

> Mitä siitä kiihtyvyydestä, mutta oikeasti toimivan ilmastoinnin ottaisin niihin mieluusti. Sekin lienee kuulopuheiden mukaan säädetty "polttoainetaloutta silmälläpitäen"


Harmi, jos jää pysyväksi olotilaksi; paunulaiset kun ainakin omissa mielikuvissani mieltyvät viileiksi autoiksi matkustaa. En tosin ole noilla ykköslinjan vaunuilla vielä matkustanut, mutta ainakin nuo edellisvuosien 8900-sarjalaiset saa kyllä hyvinkin "viileiksi" (22 astetta) sisältä niin halutessaan.

----------


## J_J

> Harmi, jos jää pysyväksi olotilaksi; paunulaiset kun ainakin omissa mielikuvissani mieltyvät viileiksi autoiksi matkustaa. En tosin ole noilla ykköslinjan vaunuilla vielä matkustanut, mutta ainakin nuo edellisvuosien 8900-sarjalaiset saa kyllä hyvinkin "viileiksi" (22 astetta) sisältä niin halutessaan.


Samaa mieltä tuosta ensimmäisestä lauseesta. Tämän vuotisten uusien Volvojen ilmastointia ei voi säätää muutoin, kuin kattokanavapuhalluksen nopeutta laskemalla tai nostamalla  :Sad: 

Jo muutama vuosi aiemminkin kokeiltu Volvon tarjoama "automatiikka" on nyt valittu näihin autoihin, eikä sen toiminta lämpöisillä keleillä todellakaan vakuuta. Alle 20 asteen kelissä sisällä kyllä on mukavan (sopivan) viileää, eli 18-19 astetta.

----------


## Rester

Ei taida täälläkään pystyä säätämään, mikä on toisaalta ihan hyvä, kun aiempina vuosina on jäädytetty kennoja pitämällä pyynti hellesäällä jossain 18 asteessa. Kiinteä asetus lienee 22 astetta, jossa se kyllä yllättävän hyvin pysyy puhallusta lisäämällä... Ilmeisesti teillä sitten säädetty niin, että ei lähde päälle vasta kun lämpötilan kohottua tietyn määrän, mene ja tiedä. :/

----------


## J_J

> Ei taida täälläkään pystyä säätämään, mikä on toisaalta ihan hyvä, kun aiempina vuosina on jäädytetty kennoja pitämällä pyynti hellesäällä jossain 18 asteessa. Kiinteä asetus lienee 22 astetta, jossa se kyllä yllättävän hyvin pysyy puhallusta lisäämällä... Ilmeisesti teillä sitten säädetty niin, että ei lähde päälle vasta kun lämpötilan kohottua tietyn määrän, mene ja tiedä. :/


Nimenomaan näin se kuulemma on... Alle 20 asteen kelissä vehje tavoittelee n. 19 asteen oloja, ja sitä korkeamman ulkokelin vallitessa tavoitteena on jotain max.  25 astetta siten, että tuohon 25 asteen ylärajaan asti tavoite on ehkä asteen tai kaksi alle ulkolämpötilan. Todellisuudessa kunnon viilennystä ohjaamoon ei saa mistään, kun "fööniä" ei ole. Kattokanavan ryöstöpuhallinkaan ei ihmeitä tee, kun kanavassa yksinkertaisesti ole kylmää, mitä ryöstää👎

----------


## Nak

> Nimenomaan näin se kuulemma on... Alle 20 asteen kelissä vehje tavoittelee n. 19 asteen oloja, ja sitä korkeamman ulkokelin vallitessa tavoitteena on jotain max.  25 astetta siten, että tuohon 25 asteen ylärajaan asti tavoite on ehkä asteen tai kaksi alle ulkolämpötilan. Todellisuudessa kunnon viilennystä ohjaamoon ei saa mistään, kun "fööniä" ei ole. Kattokanavan ryöstöpuhallinkaan ei ihmeitä tee, kun kanavassa yksinkertaisesti ole kylmää, mitä ryöstää


Kokeilkaa joskus painaa sitä ilmastoinnin hiutale nappia niin, että se valo alkaa vilkkumaan. Yleensä ilmastointi lähtee siitä surraamaan oli lämpötilat mitä vaan. Sitten vähän pöhöä puhaltimiin viiksen päästä ni jopa alkaa viilenemään  :Smile:  
Meillä ei Nobinalla ole Volvoissa ollut matkustamon lämmönsäädölle säätönuppia vuosiin. Joissain joihin ilmastointi on jälkikäteen laitettu se on, mutta mielestäni sillä ei ole mitään merkitystä. Ilmastoinnit lähtee automaattisesti päälle sisäilman ollessa +25c. Tuosta hiutale napista sen saa päälle alhaisemmassa lämpötilassa.

 Ohjaamo on mielestäni kaikissa busseissa kovin tunkkainen verrattuna matkustamoon, varsinkin kovimmilla helteillä. Varsinkin turhaohjaamoilla varustetuissa autoissa se mielestäni korostuu.  :Sad:

----------


## J_J

> Kokeilkaa joskus painaa sitä ilmastoinnin hiutale nappia niin, että se valo alkaa vilkkumaan. Yleensä ilmastointi lähtee siitä surraamaan oli lämpötilat mitä vaan. Sitten vähän pöhöä puhaltimiin viiksen päästä ni jopa alkaa viilenemään  
> Meillä ei Nobinalla ole Volvoissa ollut matkustamon lämmönsäädölle säätönuppia vuosiin. Joissain joihin ilmastointi on jälkikäteen laitettu se on, mutta mielestäni sillä ei ole mitään merkitystä. Ilmastoinnit lähtee automaattisesti päälle sisäilman ollessa +25c. Tuosta hiutale napista sen saa päälle alhaisemmassa lämpötilassa.


Tuosta hiutalenapista painamalla (valo napissa alkaa vilkkua) saadaan päälle "reheat" -toiminto, eli ilman kuivaus. Se ei automattisesti tarkoita sitä, että alkaisi tehdä erityisen tehokkaasti kylmää... Lauhduttimen puhaltimet kyllä alkavat huutaa katolla useimmissa tapauksissa.

----------


## Nak

> Tuosta hiutalenapista painamalla (valo napissa alkaa vilkkua) saadaan päälle "reheat" -toiminto, eli ilman kuivaus. Se ei automattisesti tarkoita sitä, että alkaisi tehdä erityisen tehokkaasti kylmää... Lauhduttimen puhaltimet kyllä alkavat huutaa katolla useimmissa tapauksissa.


Joo. Olenkin miettinyt miksei aina lähde päälle siitä  :Smile:  Tänään siitä tuli käytettyä ilmastointia, kun ulkona satoi kaatamalla vettä ja sisälämpötila keikkui 26-28 väliä eikä ilmastointi tajunnut jostain syystä lähteä päälle vaikka ilmankosteus oli varmaan 150% sisällä. 
Sisäilma laski nopeasti 21-22 väliin eli ulkolämpötilaa vastaavaksi ja kondenssivesi putkista tuli vettä kuin painepesurista pysäkeille  :Very Happy:

----------


## scaniaboy

Joku uusi vdl LLE-120 ajeli juuri länsi-terminaalista pois tampereelle päin

----------


## J_J

> Joku uusi vdl LLE-120 ajeli juuri länsi-terminaalista pois tampereelle päin


Kolme sellaista pitäisi saapuman Nekalaan ennen 11.8.

----------


## jtm

> Kolme sellaista pitäisi saapuman Nekalaan ennen 11.8.


Oli jo saapunut ainakin yksi eikä mielestäni kyllä istu jotenkin tuo Pilaajaväritys VDL:n päälle  :Eek:

----------


## Rester

Eikö asiasta nyt voi vain sanoa oikeilla nimillä, vaikka väritys se nyt kismittäisikin?

----------


## tkp

> Oli jo saapunut ainakin yksi eikä mielestäni kyllä istu jotenkin tuo Pilaajaväritys VDL:n päälle


Kaksi on jo Nekalassa ja viimeisen pitäisi tulla maanantaina.

----------


## anttipng

> Oli jo saapunut ainakin yksi eikä mielestäni kyllä istu jotenkin tuo Pilaajaväritys VDL:n päälle


Maku asia. Minä pidän sitä hyvinkin sopivana.

----------


## Rebiaf

Ihan näpsäkän näköinen vehje. Kai tuollaista kohta pääsee kokeilemaan ja arvostelemaan. Keulassa on ehkä liikaa valkoista ja perän sinisen ei tarvitsisi ylettyä niin ylös. Mustat etuvalot sopii hyvin,  8700 volvoissakin saisi olla niin. Erikoinen tuo kyljen suuntaisesti aukeava etuovi. Veikkaan matkustajien yrittävän "saranapuolelta" sisään kun kaupungin kaikissa muissa busseissa ovi aukeaa eri tavalla jos ei länskän ivecoa lasketa.

----------


## Rester

Kyllä niitä välillä yrittää sähköovisissa Volvoissa saranapuolelta sisään, vaikka ne aukeavatkin samalla tavalla kuin vanhemmissa autoissa muissakin  :Very Happy:

----------


## killerpop

> Kaksi on jo Nekalassa ja viimeisen pitäisi tulla maanantaina.


Ja nämä kaksi olivat siis XNL405E100B003123 ja XNL405E100B003125

----------


## Precise

Kovasti on meillä päin tykätty uudesta ykkösestä reitteineen ja kalustoineen.

8900:set ovat hienoja ja tähän mennessä toimineet hyvin, mutta viikko pari sitten TKL:ltä tutun kolinan lisäksi Tamwaren ovista kuuluu ovien kiinni-iskeytymis- tai avautumishetkellä todella kovaa vinguntaa. Lähempänä ovea istuvien huomasin jopa pitelevän korviaan kun ääni toistuu aina ovet avatessa tai sulkiessa. TKL:n 8900-autoissa en ole vastaavaa huomannut. Jännä juttu!

Tätä on tosiaan sekä keski- että takaovissa ja alkoi kaikissa autoissa suunnilleen samanaikaisesti.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

> Olen kuukankon kanssa samaa mieltä. Bussi olisi huomattavasti tyylikkäämpi, jos Volvon logon alue olisi tumma. 
> Logon ja tuulilasin välinen alue tosin näyttää paremmalta valkoisena kuin mustana, niin kuin HSL-alueella on. 
> 
> TKL:lläkin on kahta eri värimallia:


TKL käyttää kai nykyään tuota tummempaa väritystä. Olen ainakin huomannut että noita vaaleansiniset busseja on maalattu uudelleen tummansinisellä värillä.

----------


## scaniaboy

Tänään Baltic Queenista tuli 1 Volvo 8900-teli ulos Tampereen värityksessä

----------


## Rebiaf

Näitkö minkä firman penkkikankaat siinä oli?

----------


## scaniaboy

En kunnolla nähnyt kun olin ratikassa mutta kun yritin tirkistellä nii tais olla siniset

----------


## kiitokurre

Uusi TKL http://i.imgur.com/gsG2i4F.jpg

----------


## Paaplo

Nytkun TKL:n uudet bussit ovat olleet jo jonkin aikaa säänöllisessä linjaliikenteessä, niin olisi kiva jos nämä uudet bussit lähettäisivät myös sijaintitietonsa. Nyt ne eivät näy reaaliaikaisissa bussi applikaatioissa. Myös muutama muu bussi (esim TKL #18) on tippunut pois. Palautetta laitoin jo JOLIlle.

----------


## Rester

Tulevat kartalle sitä mukaa, kun Joli (tai sen alihankkija) saa toimitettua autoihin laitteistot kokonaisuudessaan.  :Wink:  Samasta syystä mm. Paunun ja Länsilinjain autoja puuttuu kartalta. Ei siis ole TKL:stä kiinni. Auto #18:ssa lienevät laitteet jumissa, aukeaa luultavasti resetoinnilla.

----------


## Eppu

Tulipahan äsken matkustettua pari tolpan väliä uudenkarhealla Solaris-ihmetyksellä. Ensinnä kommentoisin sitä seikkaa, että minkä ihmeen takia seinän puolella on etuosassa peräti 3 penkkiriviä selkä menosuuntaan? Ei voi ymmärtää miksi näistä kahta takimmaista ei olla käännetty "oikeaan" suuntaan. Tuolit ovat kuitenkin paremmin muotoiltua Kielin mallia, joka sallii sentin verran enemmän jalkatilaa reunoista. Tästä mallista ainakin itse tykkään enemmän. Ja paineilmatoimiset ovet ovat myöskin mieleeni, ei tarvii kuunnella kolinaa ja kitinää hämpillä. Stop-nappulat ovat peräpäässä ehkä hieman liian korkealla, ollen lähellä katonrajaa. Istuessa näihin joutuu jopa kurottelemaan. Kokonaisuutena muuten ehkä hieman enemmän mieleeni kuin nyky-Volvot, joskin uusi B8R antaa niille huomattavasti enemmän potkua kuin edeltävä B7R. Varsinkin nämä sähköoviset jotka ovat ZF:n laatikolla, tuntuvat varsin laiskoilta ja hitailta kamppeilta.

----------


## kalle.

> minkä ihmeen takia seinän puolella on etuosassa peräti 3 penkkiriviä selkä menosuuntaan? Ei voi ymmärtää miksi näistä kahta takimmaista ei olla käännetty "oikeaan" suuntaan.


Jolin penkinvälimitoitusten mukaan ei ollut mahdollista asentaa istuimia mitenkään muulla tavalla. Tämäkin oli ihan millimetreistä kiinni, että istuimet saatiin mahtumaan. Jos penkit olisi halunnut toisinpäin, olisi istuinmalliksi pitänyt valita STER 8M. Eli tässä kohtaa piti valita joko ohuemmat penkit nenä menosuuntaan tai ns. paremmat penkit selkä menosuuntaan. Näihin päädyttiin ja aika näyttää oliko fiksu ratkaisu.

----------


## Eppu

> Jolin penkinvälimitoitusten mukaan ei ollut mahdollista asentaa istuimia mitenkään muulla tavalla. Tämäkin oli ihan millimetreistä kiinni, että istuimet saatiin mahtumaan. Jos penkit olisi halunnut toisinpäin, olisi istuinmalliksi pitänyt valita STER 8M. Eli tässä kohtaa piti valita joko ohuemmat penkit nenä menosuuntaan tai ns. paremmat penkit selkä menosuuntaan. Näihin päädyttiin ja aika näyttää oliko fiksu ratkaisu.


Ahaa. Nuo penkkirivit vaikuttivatkin jotenkin tiiviiltä kun perälle päin kuljin. Mietinkin että mihin penkkijärjestyksiin tuo Solaris ylipäätään taipuu? Mikäli seinän puolelta saisi 2 penkkiriviä käännettyä eteenpäin, mahtuisiko näiden perään sitten yksi tuoli poikittain? Entäpä ovipuoli? Mikäli siihen saisi koko matkalta podesterin, mahtuisiko siihen sen yhden poikittaisen tuolin sijaan yksi penkkirivi eteenpäin asennettuna? 

Vaan veikkaanpa että ei onnistu molemmat ratkaisut yhtä aikaa kun kerran tällaiseen on päädytty...? SIkäli harmi. Jos nämä autot olisivat muutaman sentin pidempiä, niin...

----------


## kalle.

> Jos penkit olisi halunnut toisinpäin, olisi istuinmalliksi pitänyt valita STER 8M.


Muistin väärin, siis malli olisi ollut toki STER 6MN ja Intercity-pehmusteella.
http://www.ster.com.pl/index.php/pl/...l#konfigurator

Ja autoissa siis on Kiel Ligero -istuimet.http://www.kiel-sitze.de/index.php/d...SEATING-SYSTEM Käsittääkseni ovat ensimmäiset laatuaan Tampereen Joukkoliikenteessä.

----------


## Karosa

> Käsittääkseni ovat ensimmäiset laatuaan Tampereen Joukkoliikenteessä.


Mitkäs penkit nämä sitten ovat?

http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/tsb/picture.php?photo=3737

http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/tsb/picture.php?photo=6438

----------


## jtm

> Mitkäs penkit nämä sitten ovat?
> 
> http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/tsb/picture.php?photo=3737
> 
> http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/tsb/picture.php?photo=6438


Erimalliset Kielit. En juuri muista nimeä mutta joku viisaampi kertonee. Kyllähän sen kuvia vertailemalla erottaa että täysin eri malliset penkit.

----------


## Zetor

> Mitkäs penkit nämä sitten ovat?
> 
> http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/tsb/picture.php?photo=3737
> 
> http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/tsb/picture.php?photo=6438


Kiel Lite malliahan nuo näyttäisi olevan. Ligero on tuon mallin seuraaja.

----------


## Paaplo

> Tulevat kartalle sitä mukaa, kun Joli (tai sen alihankkija) saa toimitettua autoihin laitteistot kokonaisuudessaan.  Samasta syystä mm. Paunun ja Länsilinjain autoja puuttuu kartalta. Ei siis ole TKL:stä kiinni. Auto #18:ssa lienevät laitteet jumissa, aukeaa luultavasti resetoinnilla.


Näin näyttää olevan. Eilen alkoivat nuo uudet TKL:n bussit näkyä kartalla. Nyt ei tartte arvailla missäpäin ne kulkevat.

----------


## Bussimies

https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/...59469664_o.jpg

Mikäs tämä on? JoLin (ja Ylöjärven joukkoliikenne 2016) facebook-sivuilla olleessa uutisessa kauppakeskus Elon tapahtumasta oli kuvituksena mm. tällainen kovasti Länsilinjojen näköinen Volvo 8900LE numerolla xx6. Kuva otettu tapahtumasta. Onko 98-105 saanut kaverin/kavereita?

----------


## Elias

> https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/...59469664_o.jpg
> 
> Mikäs tämä on? JoLin (ja Ylöjärven joukkoliikenne 2016) facebook-sivuilla olleessa uutisessa kauppakeskus Elon tapahtumasta oli kuvituksena mm. tällainen kovasti Länsilinjojen näköinen Volvo 8900LE numerolla xx6. Kuva otettu tapahtumasta. Onko 98-105 saanut kaverin/kavereita?


Ei taida olla saanut. Kuvassa lienee Paunu #166 kylkinumeron sijainnin perusteella.

Vrt. LL #105 ja Paunu #149 kylkinumeroita.

----------


## Bussimies

> Ei taida olla saanut. Kuvassa lienee Paunu #166 kylkinumeron sijainnin perusteella.
> 
> Vrt. LL #105 ja Paunu #149 kylkinumeroita.


Kyllä se Länsilinjojen fontilla on, vertaapa itse: http://linjuri.1g.fi/kuvat/Paunu/+156_1.JPG?img=full
Lisäksi kuljettajan ikkunan alapuoli on 8900 Volvoissa Paunulla ja TKL:llä musta, Länskärillä valkoinen (kuten itse linkkaamastasi kuvistakin käy ilmi)

----------


## Karosa

> Kyllä se Länsilinjojen fontilla on, vertaapa itse: http://linjuri.1g.fi/kuvat/Paunu/+156_1.JPG?img=full


Voisin todisteiden perusteella olla sama mieltä kanssasi, tuo näyttää pätkältä, kun katsoo sisustaa, takaikkuna tulee vastaan nin nopeasti. Lie #106?

----------


## Elias

Lienee tosiaan LL:n auto, josta ei ole mainintaa missään - ei edes kaikkitietävässä TSB:ssä. Tosin LL:lta löytyy monenlaisia kylkinumerofontteja. LL #98-#101 pätkiä, LL #102-#105 telejä.

----------


## killerpop

> Lienee tosiaan LL:n auto, josta ei ole mainintaa missään - ei edes kaikkitietävässä TSB:ssä.


No, eiköhän auton tiedot ilmesty vielä tänään tai tällä viikolla ko sivustolle. Mutta käyttöönotto tapahtuu 2.1.2015, joten ei mahdu tämän vuoden autoihin.

----------

